# I can't be the only one who thinks this, right?



## Hound00med (Feb 10, 2015)

Am I the only one who despises the pastel colours that some people use?

These ones

I mean my eyesight is hardly the best, but some of the colours are so bright they practically fade into the white boxes and become illegible.

Oh, and the people who write in size 1 font as well may as well just have a giant middle finger in the middle of their post, because it's totally illegible for me.

Is it just me? I don't know, but it's got on my nerves for ages, and it seems the use of these frustrating colours and font sizes is getting more common.


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes I already have bad eyesight so trying to read those just don't work out and I miss out something important because of it.


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 10, 2015)

I think the pink is rather cute, but I agree with the cyan color. It's kinda hard on the eyes.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2015)

But without those pastel colors the kawaii weaboo cycling thread will lose business!!!!

eye don't know about alls of you, but that color x font combo <censored> sucks

-jav circa 2015


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 10, 2015)

I really like it Sean, stop being a hater. 

LOL, but I agree - majority of the time I have to highlight the post to read it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't see a problem with them.​


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2015)

Cyan and yellow are the worst. I already have strong glasses still they are somewhat hard to read so I agree. Well you can always highlight them with your mouse.. But yeah


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

this is hard for me to read

===
a young man stands in his bedroom. it just so happens that today, the thirteenth of april, 2009, is this young man's birthday. though it was thirteen years ago he was given life, it is oly today he will be given a name!
what will the name of this young man be?
> enter name.
===​
but people still post things like this


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2015)

I want to see the world through the eyes of the people who post in tiny brightly colored font.


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 10, 2015)

I hate theme text (or whatever they like to call it) in general. To be honest, I just ignore their posts because I can't be bothered with it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

no its obnoxious and annoying

every time I see a post like that I get the urge to yell at them about not making their text conflict with the background so its actually completely legible without straining the reader's eyes

something that they should've by all means learned in middle school

- - - Post Merge - - -

exception to whitetext because that's meant to be hidden. also best

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> this is hard for me to read
> 
> ===
> a young man stands in his bedroom. it just so happens that today, the thirteenth of april, 2009, is this young man's birthday. though it was thirteen years ago he was given life, it is oly today he will be given a name!
> ...



the best part about this one is that highlighting actually makes it even more illegible


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no its obnoxious and annoying
> 
> every time I see a post like that I get the urge to yell at them about not making their text conflict with the background so its actually completely legible without straining the reader's eyes
> 
> ...



It's not obnoxious; what are you talking about uvu​


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Feb 10, 2015)

I dislike the grey colour some people use.like this I see it quite a lot in shops for some reason?!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

You're right, I've seen that one​quite a bit. Weird how some​tend to keep popping up.​


----------



## cIementine (Feb 10, 2015)

I usually type in size one font because for some reason the regular text doesn't look right to me?? People to exaggerate the size difference. If you're that desperate to see my post, zoom in. I don't bother with the colours, the light ones are ridiculous. Pastel colours are for weebs and neon colours are for 10 year old trolls.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

size one is fine if its plain text color imo. or failing that some other bold color that doesn't clash at least


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> the best part about this one is that highlighting actually makes it even more illegible









===

at least we dont see cOlOuReD sTuFf LiKe ThIs VeRy OfTeN aNyMoRe


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 10, 2015)

I really don't understand why people use pastel text on an already bright forum. I'll end up ignoring what they say because I don't want to strain my eyes.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 10, 2015)

If the background were darker I wouldn't mind, but it's stark white. There's no reason to use bright flippin cyan or yellow; things like that only cause eye strain and headaches for the readers. The pink I can make out alright but it's still... pushing it. I would honestly prefer the rainbow text to the very light colored stuff with zero contrast - I can at least READ the rainbow text, y'know?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

when will the pastel text posters change their colours to this lovely selection


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

I wish there was a hall of fame


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 10, 2015)

I dont understand people who do this? like what are they trying to prove?? It just makes it harder for everyone...

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> ===
> 
> at least we dont see cOlOuReD sTuFf LiKe ThIs VeRy OfTeN aNyMoRe



I want to congratulate you on that rainbow scheme :O! So much effort...


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't mind the pink text, but the blue is hard to read, and colors like the bright green and yellow are hard to read. I also don't like when people write in size 1 text either, its hard to read and it does get annoying if people use it all the time


----------



## Beardo (Feb 10, 2015)

Nothing annoys me more than something like this


----------



## lazuli (Feb 10, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I want to congratulate you on that rainbow scheme :O! So much effort...



took me like 10 min ugh


----------



## Locket (Feb 10, 2015)

On Chrome the font ON A TWO is teeny. 


On FireFox, the 1 fotn is tiny. 

THE PASTEL ON BOTH IS BLINDING AND MAKES ME SQUINT. You be not alone...


Yay! 3,000th post!


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 10, 2015)

But this salmon color is so cute ^.^


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2015)

RiceBunny said:


> But this salmon color is so cute ^.^



You're so right! I love this color! <3 uvu c: <3​


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 10, 2015)

I don't mind colored text if it's dark and easy to see. On every other forum, I use dark purple. This is the _only_ forum I've ever typed in black. Why? I don't know... LOL

I skip over the posts that are typed in a light color. Sure, I could highlight it, but why bother? If they're making it hard to read, why should I have to work to read it? I doubt they said anything I would care about.

The super tiny text is annoying, even though it's not difficult for me to read.
The enormous text bothers me much more!


----------



## Locket (Feb 10, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> I don't mind colored text if it's dark and easy to see. On every other forum, I use dark purple. This is the _only_ forum I've ever typed in black. Why? I don't know... LOL
> 
> I skip over the posts that are typed in a light color. Sure, I could highlight it, but why bother? If they're making it hard to read, why should I have to work to read it? I doubt they said anything I would care about.
> 
> ...



I don't see the problem. I can read it at least.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Feb 10, 2015)

I honestly don't see even a one problem with this whatsoever. I can see it all just fine.


----------



## loreiid (Feb 10, 2015)

Mr. Marowak said:


> I honestly don't see even a one problem with this whatsoever. I can see it all just fine.



oh my god

- - - Post Merge - - -

I personally find some light pastel colors cute, just not for text
This is okay
this is not


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 10, 2015)

Any post that's not in default color and size, I skip over. It's not worth the eyestrain.


----------



## Murray (Feb 10, 2015)

Tae said:


> Any post that's not in default color and size, I skip over. It's not worth the eyestrain.



If they are an eyesore I generally just block them


----------



## Dork (Feb 10, 2015)

i don't really like coloured text. it's a bit too eye-straining on my already crap eyes.
but size one is pretty cute and idk i have small handwriting so i like smaller fonts?? 
I really only use size 1 in my shop and when i start a thread

My screen is very zoomed in tho so neither are too bad.


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes, they bug the hell out of me.

Fun fact I even proposed we outlaw them once upon a time!!_*_

_*Jas0n senpai~ gets credit too_


----------



## Caius (Feb 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yes, they bug the hell out of me.
> 
> Fun fact I even proposed we outlaw them once upon a time!!



Can we revisit that


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Can we revisit that



...I'm bumping it now.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yes, they bug the hell out of me.
> 
> Fun fact I even proposed we outlaw them once upon a time!!*[/I]
> 
> _*Jas0n senpai~ gets credit too_



you derped on the bbcode

also yes plz outlaw


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> Yes, they bug the hell out of me.
> 
> Fun fact I even proposed we outlaw them once upon a time!!*[/I]
> 
> _*Jas0n senpai~ gets credit too_



Go ahead. Give infractions to anyone who types in pastel colors. Can we also forbid typing in alternative font sizes too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

computertrash said:


> at least we dont see cOlOuReD sTuFf LiKe ThIs VeRy OfTeN aNyMoRe



What if we all started typing like this?


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 10, 2015)

YEs! i already have bad eyesight, i hate squinting to read my computer. but u can also zoom in by pressing "command" and then "+" it helps a lot


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> What if we all started typing like this?



This is perfect. I love it. Please, more color. ^.^

On a serious note, I love that some people use color in their text though. It's a small part of the forum, but it's a part I quite enjoy. The signature, the colored fonts, the personalized avatars, etc... All those things make me happy to be here(inccluding the community). I remember when I first came here from ACC, what I was happiest about was the colored fonts and signatures. I felt like it gave the forum so much more character. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> What if we all started typing like this?



You better run or hide when you see Justin. I don't know what he's going to do.

No Justin, I don't want to taste those infractions. They're gross. I rather eat fish than eat one of these infractions (yeah, I don't like fish).


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 10, 2015)

The worst part is when I have a migraine and I'm just checking on stuff here.. my eyes are so sensitive to light that I literally cannot see that. Highlighting doesn't even work.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2015)

simple instructions to tell if your text is legible:*

step 1: make sure your browser/system zoom settings and everything are default

step 2: position yourself at about 1 meter away from the monitor at eye level

step 3: read text


if you can read it without any strain, then congrats. its legible. if not, then you ****ed up and need to redo it


*may not work if you have poor eyesight


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyway, here's my opinion.

I don't mind if people type in any text color, but I agree that the pastel colors are a pain in the eyes. I prefer reading in automatic font.


----------



## Jake (Feb 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> ...I'm bumping it now.



Maybe you should've worked on making it cost tbt bells to spam text filters instead of using them to go on anonymous!!!!


----------



## Murray (Feb 11, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Maybe you should've worked on making it cost tbt bells to spam text filters instead of using them to go on anonymous!!!!



that is legit a good idea, making it cost tbt to change the colour/size of your text when posting


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 11, 2015)

Star Fire said:


> I don't see the problem. I can read it at least.



Yes, I can read it, but it's annoying. IT IS LIKE YELLING, IMO, which is equally annoying. Why must people "shout" in all caps or enormous text?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Yes, I can read it, but it's annoying. IT IS LIKE YELLING, IMO, which is equally annoying. Why must people "shout" in all caps or enormous text?



we have the right to use whatever size we want uvu :c


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 11, 2015)

oath2order said:


> we have the right to use whatever size we want uvu :c



And it's my privilege  to block people who are annoying.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> And it's my privilege  to block people who are annoying.



tbt is not a dictatorship uvu we are a free forum :c​


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 11, 2015)

By "block," I meant "ignore." I can block people _on my end_ of things. I use that feature often.


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 11, 2015)

My favorite thing is when the people who use themed fonts and colors all the time mess up their bbcode on their first post. Then they have to go back and edit in their colors and font style.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 11, 2015)

But I can't be a special snowflake without them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 11, 2015)

IS THIS BETTER NOW


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Yes, I can read it, but it's annoying. IT IS LIKE YELLING, IMO, which is equally annoying. Why must people "shout" in all caps or enormous text?



But what if the idea is to be yelling?


----------



## estypest (Feb 11, 2015)

If it's annoying to read I skip. I'm not wasting my time trying to decipher your hard on the eyes rubbish font/colour/sizing


----------



## oath2order (Feb 11, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> But I can't be a special snowflake without them!!!!!!!!!


That is a work of art



estypest said:


> If it's annoying to read I skip. I'm not wasting my time trying to decipher your hard on the eyes rubbish font/colour/sizing


preach it sista


----------



## lazuli (Feb 12, 2015)

i think size 1 is ok enough like yeah ok cute moving on
[if you type in this colour you are automatically banned from the forum]


----------



## PurpleLutari (Feb 15, 2015)

As someone with eye issues I agree with everything on this thread - I already wear glasses, I shouldn't have to squint to read some fonts and yet... it still happens :c


----------



## manofico (Feb 17, 2015)

I upped my text size for this, but. Haha, I much prefer size 1 just because it's neat and tidy to me. I agree that the light colors are very obnoxious, however.  I can see the OP's point there.  But if the OP, or anyone else, is having a hard time reading small fonts, you should all set a default minimum font size on your browsers.

I know for a fact that Chrome has this in its settings, and I don't doubt the rest of them do as well.  That way, you'll never have trouble with a font being to small to read anywhere, and people don't have to worry terribly about whether or not y'all can read their posts or not.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 17, 2015)

The bright blue is annoying but the pink is kinda okay.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 18, 2015)

Hound00med said:


> Am I the only one who despises the pastel colours that some people use?
> 
> These ones
> 
> ...



I'm going to assume that whoever uses colours like that are in their teens and it's ok b/c I went through that phase too where EVERYTHING had to be in colors XD

But there are probably people who are colour blind or have really bad eye sight and will be a pain to read for them.


----------



## Murray (Feb 18, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> I'm going to assume that whoever uses colours like that are in their teens and it's ok b/c I went through that phase too where EVERYTHING had to be in colors XD
> 
> But there are probably people who are colour blind or have really bad eye sight and will be a pain to read for them.



Being colour blind doesn't really make a difference but yes, anyone who feels the need to post in colours is bad and they should feel bad


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

i thought that typing like this was cute but guess what !!! its not !!!

curse you, bbc text code
other bbc code is fine tho


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

the pink is okay, but the cyan is hard to read. with hard fonts like that, it's best to just drag your cursor over the words to have it highlighted blue and what not. 
also yellow, i absolutely hate yellow font. omfg. no thanks.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, I hate light colors, like your text can be colored but please there is no need to color it so pale.



Wow most of this post is the word colour spelt in the american way.


----------



## Coach (Feb 19, 2015)

Having both size 1 and pastels is so annoying, but if you just have one or the other it's fine. I can read size one, and the pastel pink. The cyan is hard to see, though. It's people's choice, but if you go over the top it gets to a point where it is unreadable


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 19, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> I'm going to assume that whoever uses colours like that are in their teens and it's ok b/c I went through that phase too where EVERYTHING had to be in colors XD
> 
> But there are probably people who are colour blind or have really bad eye sight and will be a pain to read for them.



Being colourblind wasn't necessarily what I was getting at, baring in mind that typing in any colour could get on the wrong side of someone's colourblindness (there are many different types)

I just mean that some pastel colours are notoriously difficult to read, and slimming it down to size 1 on top of that is just frustrating.

I also think that typing in the top sizes is completely unnecessary most of the time. I don't feel it's as much of a problem as these colours, but it is something that is just obnoxious.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 19, 2015)

personally those are just ugly colors idc if theyre hard to read

but yeah i use the small font and have no problem reading it srry

i also normally use grey + one other color because i like it. i also love when others do this correctly because it looks really nice and i can read it easily.

PS. if u guys think those are "kawaii" colors. lol. bc theyre hideous af and i dont even want to consider them pastels. saturated + dark is ok, but saturated + light? ew i really cant stand it.  
maybe theres something with ur monitors? because different computers display colors differently

i dont see a problem with these colors and theyre considered "kawaii" or pastel too so


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 19, 2015)

I think it's okay? it's easier for me to read on mobile as i can zoom in but most of the time i'm on my macbook and i highlight it to read it easier. 

but why do people do this


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 19, 2015)

People use them to make themselves stand out more, to be special, or to "beautify" their shop posts. Unfortunately, poor color or font size choices get them overlooked. Personally, I like using red for my posts, but a lot of the time I forget to do it.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 19, 2015)

Adol the Red said:


> People use them to make themselves stand out more, to be special, or to "beautify" their shop posts. Unfortunately, poor color or font size choices get them overlooked. Personally, I like using red for my posts, but a lot of the time I forget to do it.


Same as me, but i use purple alot.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree the pastels are unreadable. I wear glasses and have a bit of double vision. So pastels and size one font I don't even try to read. Sorry  it's just to painful to try and squint to read so I don't anymore.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

obviously this is how you should SHOULDNT format your text


----------



## Rasha (Feb 19, 2015)

yes. It makes the text hard to see


----------



## Ragdoll (Feb 19, 2015)

i dont like those, those look more like neon >.< hurts my eyes too..

i do like this kind of pink pastel and this kind of blue pastel. only thing is, ppl shouldnt put up shops with any of these colours because they're kinda hard to read ._.


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 19, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> personally those are just ugly colors idc if theyre hard to read
> 
> but yeah i use the small font and have no problem reading it srry
> 
> ...



I had 2 squint 2 see this bs.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 19, 2015)

How's THIS!? >:3


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> How's THIS!? >:3



wow comic sans much funny yes

=

petition to ban all text colour bbc code for belltreeforums.com


----------



## tobi! (Feb 19, 2015)

petition to ban text size 1


----------



## kassie (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with size 1 text. Only when it's combined with ~*~kawaiidesu~*~ pastel colours does it become annoying for me.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Feb 19, 2015)

They hurt my eyes, but it makes the post pretty, but it hurts my eyes...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Feb 19, 2015)

I think they're annoying. I have no problem with text size 1, but pastel colors just annoy the crap out of me. They usually end up being harder to read and I don't see why people take the time to color it. I just see no point other than to be "different".


----------



## loreiid (Feb 19, 2015)

also please dont write in comic sans

dont

just dont


----------



## Murray (Feb 20, 2015)

can we add larger red font too ok thanks


----------



## alesha (Feb 20, 2015)

I feel that colour and tiny sizes should be banned. I have really bad eyesight and  I had to zoom your post in to size 6 to see it

- - - Post Merge - - -

just testing


----------



## Hound00med (Feb 20, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> personally those are just ugly colors idc if theyre hard to read
> 
> but yeah i use the small font and have no problem reading it srry
> 
> ...



Personally, I think the use of the word "kawaii" is dumb.

Japanese people do not mix and match languages, and they'd probably facedesk if they saw people doing it.

Just call it cute and be over with it, and even then, I don't understand how a colour can be considered cute, but that's just me.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 20, 2015)

Hound00med said:


> Personally, I think the use of the word "kawaii" is dumb.
> 
> Japanese people do not mix and match languages, and they'd probably facedesk if they saw people doing it.
> 
> Just call it cute and be over with it, and even then, I don't understand how a colour can be considered cute, but that's just me.



what do u mean kawaii is the bestsest word evr !!1!


----------



## rubyy (Feb 20, 2015)

same but pink is nice and pastel purple lmao


----------



## Benevoir (Feb 21, 2015)

Hound00med said:


> Japanese people do not mix and match languages, and they'd probably facedesk if they saw people doing it.


lmao that is not true at all. They have adopted tons of English words in their vocabulary and you'll get used to seeing/hearing it in commercials, TV shows, daily conversations, etc. The latter may apply to the older generations though (eg. my father).


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 21, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> lmao that is not true at all. They have adopted tons of English words in their vocabulary and you'll get used to seeing/hearing it in commercials, TV shows, daily conversations, etc. The latter may apply to the older generations though (eg. my father).



Second this. They love love english nouns and adjectives. How people use "kawaii" and "senpai", they use similar words in their every day lives. Similarly to how people get tops with other languages on them- other Asian countries do the same with our words.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 21, 2015)

i think coloured text is ok as long as its dark enough so ppl can read them w/o havin to strain their eyes


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 21, 2015)

Excuse me, but since when were you the one that got to tell us to not do something annoying to pretty much just like 5 people?


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 21, 2015)

Bluedressblondie said:


> Excuse me, but since when were you the one that got to tell us to not do something annoying to pretty much just like 5 people?



Correction, 90% of TBT members. :3  Personally, I really like this text... So kawaii!  ^-^


----------



## Bluedressblondie (Feb 21, 2015)

DarkOnyx said:


> Correction, 90% of TBT members. :3  Personally, I really like this text... So kawaii!  ^-^


I mean the kawaii thing.


----------



## Goop (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm legally blind [not entirely, I see shapes and colors], so it's definitely a bit of a struggle for me. Especially when it comes to the colors, as they all blend together!!
As for the size, it depends on the font, really. Some I have to squint and come very close to my screen, others I'm fine reading from a foot away [which is my normal reading stance] so.​


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I use an iPad, so font size isn't really a problem. Colors, however, are a huuuuge issue, especially because I can't just do a simple highlight.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

There is someone who is on my last nerve right now, because they feel the need to use bright red and size 5 text and an obnoxious font.


----------



## Mini Mario (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> There is someone who is on my last nerve right now, because they feel the need to use bright red and size 5 text and an obnoxious font.








*You do know there is an ignore button, right? It would be useful (especially for me <_<)*


----------



## CoobaCupcake (Feb 28, 2015)

omg I hate it when people type like that. That's why I never type like that.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2015)

I keep having to strain my eyes to read text in 1 or 2 font

Ugh


----------



## Jake (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I keep having to strain my eyes to read text in 1 or 2 font
> 
> Ugh



Then don't read their posts???????


If they didn't put in the effort it make their post readable by everyone then im not going to put in the effort to read it. Is it really that hard?


----------



## kassie (Feb 28, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I keep having to strain my eyes to read text in 1 or 2 font
> 
> Ugh



You strain to read text in font size 2? That's default size lol.


----------



## oreo (Feb 28, 2015)

selcouth said:


> You strain to read text in font size 2? That's default size lol.



I was going to say this. xD


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 28, 2015)

I hate when people use colors that blend into the forum skin. Gah, so annoying.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 1, 2015)

milkbae said:


> I was going to say this. xD



Oh, I thoughts default was three...

Hm


----------



## kassie (Mar 1, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Oh, I thoughts default was three...
> 
> Hm



Nope.


----------

